# Who in the HELL is gonna beat Anderson Silva



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm speechless, unless they find more guys like him to put in the UFC, Andersons gonna go undefeated! What do you guys think!?


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think rich will be more prepared and probably beatdown mike swik then fight for the belt again. Other then that I honestly dont know if anyone could :thumbsdown:


----------



## mandydiva (Oct 15, 2006)

kyle1 said:


> I think rich will be more prepared and probably beatdown mike swik then fight for the belt again. Other then that I honestly dont know if anyone could :thumbsdown:


I hope so!


----------



## busa722 (Sep 27, 2006)

i know so:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'll give you a hint.

It wouldnt be Nate Marquardt (who couldnt beat Rich Franklin), and it wouldnt be Mike Swick (who also couldnt beat Rich Franklin)...

We saw what Silva did to Franklin, I think the only thing that can beat Silva at this point is age.

Even if when I'm sure Franklin gets his rematch, and he'll be more hungry and focused, I still dont think there's any way of him defeating Silva.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I know rich Ive talked to him before he always talks about what he could have done better in his last fight and dose it better in the next fight. he will work on his clinch defence and attacks and he will be back.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> It wouldnt be Nate Marquardt (who couldnt beat Rich Franklin), and it wouldnt be Mike Swick (who also couldnt beat Rich Franklin)...
> 
> ...


That is also what people were saying about Franklin before this fight. Franklin did not look like himself in that fight, before or duriing. Same class Franklin afterwards, however. Silva is not unstoppable. Just need someone smart enought to take him to the ground. Not get pounded by his clearly superior strikes.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> That is also what people were saying about Franklin before this fight. Franklin did not look like himself in that fight, before or duriing. Same class Franklin afterwards, however. Silva is not unstoppable. Just need someone smart enought to take him to the ground. Not get pounded by his clearly superior strikes.


I dont know if you want Silva on the ground, he's no chump, take a look at his past fights.

Franklin didnt look like himself blah blah. Franklin looked like he did in every fight. He always likes to start off mixing strikes, this time he fought a guy that is clearly the better striker, Franklin had a long time (basically since Silva beat Leben) to train for this fight and know what Silva was all about.

And he wouldnt only have to practice muai-thai clinch defense, he'd have to practice every other aspect in MMA...because Silva is more well rounded than him..period.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Silva will definitly have an easy fight ahead of him. I pity the poor soul (Lutter, Dewees, Cote or Sell) that wins TUF 4. That $100,000 will be paying for thier own funeral!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Silva will definitly have an easy fight ahead of him. I pity the poor soul (Lutter, Dewees, Cote or Sell) that wins TUF 4. That $100,000 will be paying for thier own funeral!


If I were one of those 4 I'd probably want to move up a class...


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

I also think Anderson can go a lot of months holding on to that title. Only 2 fighters come to mind that can defeat him, Rich Franklin and Mike Swick.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Team Punishment said:


> I also think Anderson can go a lot of months holding on to that title. Only 2 fighters come to mind that can defeat him, Rich Franklin and Mike Swick.


Franklin maybe...Swick wouldnt stand a chance against Franklin..

Though I must say the 20 second fight of a Swick/Silva fight would be the most fast paced fight we'd ever see :laugh:


----------



## beamoflaser (Sep 24, 2006)

they're gonna bring in ryo chonan and he'll flying armbar silva this time ahahaha


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I dont know if you want Silva on the ground, he's no chump, take a look at his past fights.
> 
> Franklin didnt look like himself blah blah. Franklin looked like he did in every fight. He always likes to start off mixing strikes, this time he fought a guy that is clearly the better striker, Franklin had a long time (basically since Silva beat Leben) to train for this fight and know what Silva was all about.
> 
> And he wouldnt only have to practice muai-thai clinch defense, he'd have to practice every other aspect in MMA...because Silva is more well rounded than him..period.


Silva, is w/o a question in my mind, a better and more well-rounded fighter than Franklin. He proved it tonight. But just because someone gets beat doesn't mean tey would get beat every time. I guarantee you that Silva is not as good on the ground as Dean Lister. They are just handing out black-belts in Jiu Jitsu at the chute boxe academy in Brazil. Wanderlei and Anderson are not black belts in my mind. Shogun is but those others are not. They focus on striking so much there. And they do a great job with it. Anderson is by far the best striker there. And in the MW division of the UFC right now. That is why I say take it to the ground. But that is much easier said then done. Not to mention you need to get in a good position. Silva is good. But his competition in the UFC thus far has not been. Aparently Hughes is going to move up and try and fight Silva now. That is the new rumor. Like to see that one. Hughes would not stand a chance. He thought BJ was a tough match. Wait til he meets a bigger, stronger, longer-lasting version.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

well after this fight hopefully some of the ignorant ufc fans will realise the talent pride has


----------



## cicero1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Watching silva will make some fighters piss on themselves.
The guy is a bad ass. Ritch should have thought about dropping to one knee when the fight started.


----------



## Crawboz (Oct 15, 2006)

Hughes moving up to fight Silva? Crazy talk. TKO within 17 seconds. Hughes in't dumb enough or skilled enough to even think it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just wish we would have a united fighting championship so we could wuit arguing about the better organizations and see the best fight the best. I am tired of paying for average PPV's. UFC is all about matching up some boring fights.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

You Are a Clown said:


> well after this fight hopefully some of the ignorant ufc fans will realise the talent pride has


Ignorant? Dude most of the UFC fans are all around MMA fans that enjoy every MMA promotion there is (bar the TUF fighters that only watch the TV show). To call them ignorant is something ignorant of it's own.


----------



## Crawboz (Oct 15, 2006)

Which fighter from PRIDE could come over and take the belt from Silva?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Crawboz said:


> Hughes moving up to fight Silva? Crazy talk. TKO within 17 seconds. Hughes in't dumb enough or skilled enough to even think it.


Hughes is the best fighter in the world. Puond for puond the most dominant man on earth. That is what he and the UFC want you to believe at least. What is stopping him? If he beats, GSP and then wuickly dismisses TUF 4 guy, probably Serra. What is stopping him then? Not as unlikely as you think. The GSP thing is a big if though.


----------



## beamoflaser (Sep 24, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Silva, is w/o a question in my mind, a better and more well-rounded fighter than Franklin. He proved it tonight. But just because someone gets beat doesn't mean tey would get beat every time. I guarantee you that Silva is not as good on the ground as Dean Lister. They are just handing out black-belts in Jiu Jitsu at the chute boxe academy in Brazil. Wanderlei and Anderson are not black belts in my mind. Shogun is but those others are not. They focus on striking so much there. And they do a great job with it. Anderson is by far the best striker there. And in the MW division of the UFC right now. That is why I say take it to the ground. But that is much easier said then done. Not to mention you need to get in a good position. Silva is good. But his competition in the UFC thus far has not been. Aparently Hughes is going to move up and try and fight Silva now. That is the new rumor. Like to see that one. Hughes would not stand a chance. He thought BJ was a tough match. Wait til he meets a bigger, stronger, longer-lasting version.



I agree wit you, but silva ain't wit chute boxe no more and he's close friends with the nogueria(i ain't even gonna try to spell it right) bros and minotauro personally gave him the black belt so i would think silva's bjj is pretty tight. But he has gotten caught wit crazy submissions before though.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

cicero1 said:


> Watching silva will make some fighters piss on themselves.
> The guy is a bad ass. Ritch should have thought about dropping to one knee when the fight started.


Yeah, so he could avoid the knee's right? LMAO


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I remember saying that if Anderson beats Franklin then the UFC "nuthuggers" nned to stop arguing that PRIDEs fighters are inferior to UFCs. Silva was a mediocre fighter in PRIDE, and almost even record, too lazy to check right now with all the traffic on MMA sites right now, and he beat an undefeated champ (undefeatd in the UFC) in the FIRST round. I still refuse to buy into either argument that either organization is better, they both have great fighters and horrible fighters. I just hope now that all the PRIDE 'nuthuggers' dont go overboard on the PRIDE is better shit. Me, I like to consider myself an MMA nuthugger because the organization doesn't mean shit and I guess I'm one of the only ones on this forum that understands that concept.

This post was in response to a couple on the last page, I saw when I submitted it that there were like 6 new posts since I started this post. Dont think I'm just ranting for no reason hahaha


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Crawboz said:


> Which fighter from PRIDE could come over and take the belt from Silva?


 Shogun


----------



## beamoflaser (Sep 24, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think I remember saying that if Anderson beats Franklin then the UFC "nuthuggers" nned to stop arguing that PRIDEs fighters are inferior to UFCs. Silva was a mediocre fighter in PRIDE, and almost even record, too lazy to check right now with all the traffic on MMA sites right now, and he beat an undefeated champ (undefeatd in the UFC) in the FIRST round. I still refuse to buy into either argument that either organization is better, they both have great fighters and horrible fighters. I just hope now that all the PRIDE 'nuthuggers' dont go overboard on the PRIDE is better shit. Me, I like to consider myself an MMA nuthugger because the organization doesn't mean shit and I guess I'm one of the only ones on this forum that understands that concept.



word to that


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Shogun would whoop franklin. I hate to say it I knew Silva was gonna beat Rich. Never thought it would be that kind of whoopin though.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

beamoflaser said:


> I agree wit you, but silva ain't wit chute boxe no more and he's close friends with the nogueria(i ain't even gonna try to spell it right) bros and minotauro personally gave him the black belt so i would think silva's bjj is pretty tight. But he has gotten caught wit crazy submissions before though.


I didn't know that. Good to know though. If there are two brothers out there that are better than the Nogueira bros than keep them the hell away from me. I will respect his ground skills more now. But if I were him I wouldn;t even let the fights go to the ground. That way he won;t have to worry about anything other than flying armbars from Chonnan.


----------



## oasis100 (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think I remember saying that if Anderson beats Franklin then the UFC "nuthuggers" nned to stop arguing that PRIDEs fighters are inferior to UFCs. Silva was a mediocre fighter in PRIDE, and almost even record, too lazy to check right now with all the traffic on MMA sites right now, and he beat an undefeated champ (undefeatd in the UFC) in the FIRST round. I still refuse to buy into either argument that either organization is better, they both have great fighters and horrible fighters. I just hope now that all the PRIDE 'nuthuggers' dont go overboard on the PRIDE is better shit. Me, I like to consider myself an MMA nuthugger because the organization doesn't mean shit and I guess I'm one of the only ones on this forum that understands that concept.
> 
> This post was in response to a couple on the last page, I saw when I submitted it that there were like 6 new posts since I started this post. Dont think I'm just ranting for no reason hahaha


hear hear!

I would like to see Frank Shamrock fight in PRIDE or UFC. Well, he probably is never goin to fight in the UFC again.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think I remember saying that if Anderson beats Franklin then the UFC "nuthuggers" nned to stop arguing that PRIDEs fighters are inferior to UFCs. Silva was a mediocre fighter in PRIDE, and almost even record, too lazy to check right now with all the traffic on MMA sites right now, and he beat an undefeated champ (undefeatd in the UFC) in the FIRST round. I still refuse to buy into either argument that either organization is better, they both have great fighters and horrible fighters. I just hope now that all the PRIDE 'nuthuggers' dont go overboard on the PRIDE is better shit. Me, I like to consider myself an MMA nuthugger because the organization doesn't mean shit and I guess I'm one of the only ones on this forum that understands that concept.
> 
> This post was in response to a couple on the last page, I saw when I submitted it that there were like 6 new posts since I started this post. Dont think I'm just ranting for no reason hahaha



I concur!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think I remember saying that if Anderson beats Franklin then the UFC "nuthuggers" nned to stop arguing that PRIDEs fighters are inferior to UFCs. Silva was a mediocre fighter in PRIDE, and almost even record, too lazy to check right now with all the traffic on MMA sites right now, and he beat an undefeated champ (undefeatd in the UFC) in the FIRST round. I still refuse to buy into either argument that either organization is better, they both have great fighters and horrible fighters. I just hope now that all the PRIDE 'nuthuggers' dont go overboard on the PRIDE is better shit. Me, I like to consider myself an MMA nuthugger because the organization doesn't mean shit and I guess I'm one of the only ones on this forum that understands that concept.
> 
> This post was in response to a couple on the last page, I saw when I submitted it that there were like 6 new posts since I started this post. Dont think I'm just ranting for no reason hahaha


couldn't agree more. i love mma altogether. I just wish the USA wasn't so infactuated with protecting our kids from violence and dedicate a channel to the greatest sport of all time (next to football). Maybe I'll start one. Any investment partners interested, preferrably ones with connections.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Crawboz said:


> Which fighter from PRIDE could come over and take the belt from Silva?


Dan henderson


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

cicero1 said:


> Watching silva will make some fighters piss on themselves.
> The guy is a bad ass. Ritch should have thought about dropping to one knee when the fight started.


:laugh: ****in hilarious man


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> couldn't agree more. i love mma altogether. I just wish the USA wasn't so infactuated with protecting our kids from violence and dedicate a channel to the greatest sport of all time (next to football). Maybe I'll start one. Any investment partners interested, preferrably ones with connections.



Hell yea that would be the shit! Too bad I'm a broke nobody!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Just added a poll incase no one noticed


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Anderson Silva vs Chuck Lidell anyone? Silva could easily go tot he 205 weight class by adding a lil more lean mass.

Although I guess that would be really doubtful. The UFC surely doesn't want someone abandoning the belt instantly...Only BJ penn would have the will to do something like that.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kendall Grove has become a much better fighter since he joined up with Tito and his crew. I would say he may have the best shot at Silva in that group. 

The correct answer is probably nobody from the UFC. 

I don't think Grove is ready yet so I hope KG gets a shot at Franklin first and if he can get by him, maybe.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> Anderson Silva vs Chuck Lidell anyone? Silva could easily go tot he 205 weight class by adding a lil more lean mass.
> 
> Although I guess that would be really doubtful. The UFC surely doesn't want someone abandoning the belt instantly...Only BJ penn would have the will to do something like that.


Anderson vs. Liddell would be crazy man! I think Silva would have a little trouble making LHW, he make Grove look like Emmanuel Yarborough. I said it earlier, but I think Grove would be better off moving up to LHW, and it would be extremely easy for him to do also. Silva's lankiness and skinniness is a great advantage. It works very well for him, for one its decieving, and two, what makes him stand out is his speed, and bulking up to 205 will only slow him down.

Also BJ didnt abandon the belt, don't believe everything SPIKEtv tells you its ****ing ridiculous how much they lie for ratings.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


> Kendall Grove has become a much better fighter since he joined up with Tito and his crew. I would say he may have the best shot at Silva in that group.
> 
> The correct answer is probably nobody from the UFC.
> 
> I don't think Grove is ready yet so I hope KG gets a shot at Franklin first and if he can get by him, maybe.


I agree completely. Although I do believe that Kendal is kind of spoon fed and highly favored for soley for his charisma, charm, personality, and appeal, I have to admit he has all the tools to be a great fighter one day. If he continues to train with Punishment then definately/eventually. But I agree because for some reason Grove just seems like a great matchup for Silva, but only because of their lankiness hahaa. Grove would die in the ring with Silva right now, no question. If Grove could get some Muay Thai training, he would stand a great chance, considering he is 6 inches taller than Silva, he wouldn't have to lift his knee or leg up as high in the clinch to get a good hit. That is where his height is a huge advantage.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

csuddeth said:


> kendall is no where near ready to face guys like rich or anderson, I still like Rich a lot and think that he can bring the belt back HOME to Middletown Ohio. He will watch some tape on anderson and pound him in a rematch. Rich is a great athlete he doesn't know what Quit IS. Mike Quick is very smart though i think he will learn from rich's loss and have a better game plan for Anderson.



Whats up man SW Ohio in da hizzy!!!! I'm about 15 minutes from your house man, ain't that crazy? Oh by the way you left your bathroom light on, and your dog is too loud. :laugh:


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

WEll, last night certainly was a good fight, and I'm sure whoever Silva fights will be good.


----------



## hammerfist (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think I remember saying that if Anderson beats Franklin then the UFC "nuthuggers" nned to stop arguing that PRIDEs fighters are inferior to UFCs. Silva was a mediocre fighter in PRIDE, and almost even record, too lazy to check right now with all the traffic on MMA sites right now, and he beat an undefeated champ (undefeatd in the UFC) in the FIRST round. I still refuse to buy into either argument that either organization is better, they both have great fighters and horrible fighters. I just hope now that all the PRIDE 'nuthuggers' dont go overboard on the PRIDE is better shit. Me, I like to consider myself an MMA nuthugger because the organization doesn't mean shit and I guess I'm one of the only ones on this forum that understands that concept.


Here is a post I submitte don anothe rlink about Pride/UFC debates:
Hey all - this is my first post, glad to be on board. 
Franklin is still a great fighter but Silva is nasty. Franklin is my fav fighter but when I saw Silva dismantle an over rated, over hyped Lieban, I knew Franklin would have a serious challenger. Franklin will be back and improved and Silva/Franklin II will be great - Silva will surely holdonto the belt for this eventual rematch because that division is not so strong but with some good strikers, it only takes one shot. By the way, will Hughes stick to his word and move up now to challenge Silva? Love to see it but I am not sur eif it is a smart move. 

I cannot understand why all the debate and discussion about which is better PRIDE or UFC. Some think that Silva coming from PRIDE and beating Franklin must then mean Pride is better. Look at Silva's career, five fights in Pride, two in UFC - both a small portion of his expereince. The reality is just about all of the fighters spent time in the other camp at some point or another including UFC also rans who some how get pop in Pride. I personally just like MMA and I find it hard to watch Pride at times. I don't like the length of the rounds or the fact that fighters have to deal with the annoying ropes. It seems boring to me at times but there is certainly some great talent. I do believe UFC, as a product and organization, is better run and marketed (especially since it is USA grown and not overseas - obviously to an American this would be the case). Zuffa and Dana White have just done a fantatstic job of evolving its product and getting it out to the masses. I believe as a result of this we will see more of the top Pride fighters jumping ship to UFC over time. If either organization was really that great there would not be so much cross over. I am sure the debate will rage on but that's my two cents. 

By the way, what ever happened ot Vanderlei Silva fighting Lidell? In the UFC PPV a few months back he came out and challenged Chuck and Dan White said it was going to happen then I have not heard anything. Is it off and if so why? Does anyone know who is slated to fight th ebig New Years Eve PPV?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

That Tuf kid grove would get beat like all the other reality losers. I'd like to see tanner make a serious effort at a comeback. I know franklin beat him twice, plus louasuou or whatever his name is, and that tanner is leaving weird rants in his myspace page right now, but if he got his act together and really busted it, I think he is the best middleweight in the ufc. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

Mr. Swick could do it. Both great strikers (swick could get lucky)
Possibly franklin in a rematch or maybe even tanner


----------



## msharkey (Oct 15, 2006)

*One scary dude*

Silva turned out to be everything I feared: tough, well-conditioned, and extremely smart in the ring. Rich did well not running at him like Leben did but I couldn't believe the clinch. Shows how strong Silva is! I don't know if Rich could have tried a sweep or foot stomp, anything to get that grip loosened. His nose may never heal after knee - wow!

To be honest I also don't think anything can beat this guy. From what I've seen so far he is very very good. The guys from the show are in for a long day - they won't have a chance. Would like to see Matt Sera get his butt knocked out.

Feel bad for Rich - did anyone see his wife's face - look of terror.

He'll be back though.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> I know rich Ive talked to him before he always talks about what he could have done better in his last fight and dose it better in the next fight. he will work on his clinch defence and attacks and he will be back.


**** the clinch defense do a double leg takedown right doublelegtakedown


----------



## jmeador (Oct 15, 2006)

I am new to this, but addicted to fighting, just watching that is. Silva is un-real, in the UFC, there isn't too many people i could see picking him apart. Then again Franklin has a huge heart, but who has he really fought he needed to train much harder and maybe drink some more milk, he keeps breaking bones in his fights.


----------



## Dark Church (Apr 13, 2006)

I am picking a guy who for some reason is not even in the poll. Jeremy Horn if anyone can combat Silva it is Horn. Horn is a master in MMa.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

*Then again Franklin has a huge heart, but who has he really fought.*

Franklin beat Tanner twice.

Tanner isn't a cakewalk. Then again, Tanner isn't an aggressive striker(Rich's kryptonite).

Dana should be calling Lindland's home.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am picking a guy who for some reason is not even in the poll. Jeremy Horn if anyone can combat Silva it is Horn. Horn is a master in MMa.


They already fought and Anderson Silva kicked his ass.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

he rich looked like he was sick or something. plus comming back from his broken hand he might not have been trainning as hard as he could have. he will come back and he will win.


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

In the UFC 64 countdown show he and his trainers said his hand was fine and he was training as hard as ever. He was just beat by a better fighter that night and i hope to see a rematch. Silva will win tho.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am picking a guy who for some reason is not even in the poll. Jeremy Horn if anyone can combat Silva it is Horn. Horn is a master in MMa.


He and Silva faced off earlier in both their careers. Silva bested the stand up, and Horn had success getting Silva to the ground. But that's about all he did as Silva defended well, and landed good strikes to Horn's face while Horn was in his guard. Silva basically nullified Horn at his own game and as the fight progressed Silva pressed him on his feet with hands and feet earning him the W. I see a second fight going the same way as the first.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

i was also thinking linland!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Dark Church said:


> I am picking a guy who for some reason is not even in the poll. Jeremy Horn if anyone can combat Silva it is Horn. Horn is a master in MMa.



For someone who's favorite fighter is Jeremy Horn, you sure don't know much about him do you? 

1.)First off, already been said but Horn already got beat by Silva

2.) Jeremy Horn is now retired, sorry to break it to ya, I know he was your favorite fighter


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> i was also thinking linland!



I agree but you'll have to pick "no one in the UFC" cuz he fights exclusively for WFA right now I think.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

"1.)First off, already been said but Horn already got beat by Silva in a tournament along with Shogun and Trevor Prangley."


It was Renato "Babalu" Sobral who beat Horn in that Light Heavy Weight Tournament.


Pogo


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I agree but you'll have to pick "no one in the UFC" cuz he fights exclusively for WFA right now I think.



That organization has not had an event since the first this past summmer with Quinton Jackson and Matt Lindland headlining it. Jackson beat Lindland which leaves me wondering where they both will go since I heard investors had lost alot of money and were jumping ship. Hopefully Dana will find the money and open the doors for them both. The UFC roster is due for an overhaul so they don't have to rely so much on that damned reality show to supply the organization with talent. It's a smart way to bring in fighters who he can pay peanuts for, thus keeping his champions intact. His face showed the story as he put the belt on Silva's waist last night.


----------



## HandsUp144:1 (Jul 10, 2006)

The fight between Silva and Horn is on youtube.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I cant believe anyone is mentioning Mike Swick in this conversation and Im kinda surprised Rich is being said too. I mean theres a difference between seeing what happened last night and hearing about it. If you saw it you wouldve saw how brutal it really was Rich may as well have gotten bent over and taken it in the ass, because Silva made him his *****. Dont get me wrong I was really pulling for Rich but he just got dominated plain and simple and I couldnt believe it. You can say Rich was himself or this or that. But the fact is he just got dominated it was like a grown man fighting a little kid. It was awful. Ive never seen a fighter look so scarred in my life. Theres no way anyone in the UFC will beat Anderson right now and maybe no one in the world. Seeing before last night everyone thought Rich was the best in the world.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I'll give you a hint.
> 
> It wouldnt be Nate Marquardt (who couldnt beat Rich Franklin), and it wouldnt be Mike Swick (who also couldnt beat Rich Franklin)...
> 
> ...


I said this before, I think too many people are jumping on the Silva bandwagon, fighters will figure Anderson Silva out ... they're gonna get together after this and say "what can we do to deal with this striker" and they will find a way ... they always do. I mean, Silva is talented, but I don't think we can always expect him to walk through competition like we saw in the last 2 fights. I think a highly confident and well trained Mike Swick could surprise a lot of people. Don't forget, Lee Murray went the distance with him and Jorge Rivera even went further than Rich Franklin against Silva


----------



## Raiders18 (Oct 9, 2006)

A well trained Mike Swick might be able to last 3-4 minutes opposed to 1-2. BTW im not a Silva bandwagon fan iv'e been a fan of his for a long time.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> I said this before, I think too many people are jumping on the Silva bandwagon, fighters will figure Anderson Silva out ... they're gonna get together after this and say "what can we do to deal with this striker" and they will find a way ... they always do. I mean, Silva is talented, but I don't think we can always expect him to walk through competition like we saw in the last 2 fights. I think a highly confident and well trained Mike Swick could surprise a lot of people. Don't forget, Lee Murray went the distance with him and Jorge Rivera even went further than Rich Franklin against Silva


 If you're implying Lee Murray will beat Anderson, then I'm sorry you haven't got the news yet haha. I think Lee Murray will be spending the majority of the rest of his life in federal prison. 

And Jorge won't have the chance to fight Anderson seeings how he lost on TUF, and Jorge and Silva both were completely different fighters at the time. Jorge was at his peak, and Silva on the rise. 

Mike Swick, maybe, but I can't see it after seeing him fight Loiseau. Loiseau is half the striker Anderson is and 1/3 the BJJ. Swick would need a miracle IMO.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

hi guys, new here but been following MMA for awhile. 


Really starting to get into the UFC. I think RF will beat him in a rematch. In the clinch RF was looking to dominate Silva that is why he didnt give it up. When they got into the clinch right after one of those knees all he had to do was drop his head and take silva down. 

Those first few knees is what ended the fight. I really think it was the body work that destroyed franklin off the hop. You can see him forget about the takedown which means that he couldnt bend over making the take down impossible.

Silva one fair and square, and I think he is an outstanding fighter but he should not have gotten his title shot so soon. Walking into the UFC and getting your title shot after one fight is kind of silly.

Can Quick Swick beat him? Possibly, Mike is tough as hell and very very fast. I really think that swick would take it to the ground and not force a stand up. Meaning a much more even fight.

Franklin will be back. He got his ass kicked but to all those who posted yeah your right something looked really off about franklin. Maybe something was wrong before or maybe it was just the first one or two knees that really demolished him.

Either way a rematch is really needed and a new approach is as well.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> I said this before, I think too many people are jumping on the Silva bandwagon, fighters will figure Anderson Silva out ... they're gonna get together after this and say "what can we do to deal with this striker" and they will find a way ... they always do. I mean, Silva is talented, but I don't think we can always expect him to walk through competition like we saw in the last 2 fights. I think a highly confident and well trained Mike Swick could surprise a lot of people. Don't forget, Lee Murray went the distance with him and Jorge Rivera even went further than Rich Franklin against Silva


First I'll ask the question did you actually see this fight? Secondly did you ever think that maybe Anderson improved since those dec fights. I mena its like saying the Bears sucked 2 years ago so there gonna lose to the Cardinals. It aint gonna happen. Silva just demolished the guy nearly everyone called the best MW in the world now you say Mike Swick can beat him. Give me a ****in break man. You make it sound easy to just get together and figure out how to beat his style. Its not like he was doing anything fancy it was a simple muay thai clinch. You can call me a bandwagon guy all you want I was really impressed with Silva and i honestly dont think hes losing anytime soon.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

blackskimmer said:


> hi guys, new here but been following MMA for awhile.
> 
> 
> Really starting to get into the UFC. I think RF will beat him in a rematch. In the clinch RF was looking to dominate Silva that is why he didnt give it up. When they got into the clinch right after one of those knees all he had to do was drop his head and take silva down.
> ...



Great post I agree with most of it except you do know Rich got his title shot right off the bat as well right? I mean he had a few fights in the UFC but none at middleweight, but that's no different than Silva having a bunch of fights just not in the UFC. Both were undeserving of title shots but both won....crazy huh.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

hey dude ... when I said Jorge and Lee Murray, I meant they fought Anderson in the past, not saying they should do it again ... actually I haven't heard about Murray but will look it up .. I just think fighters will begin to figure Silva out and if Swick was well trained and had a great game plan, confidence, he could surprise a lot of people ... he already has


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> I know rich Ive talked to him before he always talks about what he could have done better in his last fight and dose it better in the next fight. he will work on his clinch defence and attacks and he will be back.


then he has to strike with silva... whats he gonna do then


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> hey dude ... when I said Jorge and Lee Murray, I meant they fought Anderson in the past, not saying they should do it again ... actually I haven't heard about Murray but will look it up .. I just think fighters will begin to figure Silva out and if Swick was well trained and had a great game plan, confidence, he could surprise a lot of people ... he already has


Anderson Silva and his fighting style was no secret to Rich before this fight. HE GOT DOMINTED. Why cant you just acknowledge that. Theres no way around it this was a brutal beating and Rich couldnt do anything about it.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

When there's a legitimate ranking system in place and we see guys come in and get a fight off the bat....then talk to me. But so long as they stage fights between unranked fighters with a guy receiving a title shot due to work done outside the UFC I see no problem with it. Especially when a fan is *MMA *- not _"UFC"_ knowledgeable - of said fighter and know what a treat they are in for. When they announced this fight, I could care less about every other MW in the UFC. Silva was who I wanted to see against Franklin. 

Good observation too on Franklin getting his first title shot similar to Silva's. Dana White has also said various things in interviews about what he saw in Franklin watching him fight even before he came to the UFC leading me to believe this "poster boy" image was cooked up and hatched by White anyway.

Silva got the same opportunity as Franklin and capitalized, as did Franklin. All the talk about his time in the UFC and receiving a shot after only 1 fight is null and void cause I can gurantee you that's who the public wanted to see. Not Swick or any of the other MW.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

asskicker said:


> First I'll ask the question did you actually see this fight? Secondly did you ever think that maybe Anderson improved since those dec fights. I mena its like saying the Bears sucked 2 years ago so there gonna lose to the Cardinals. It aint gonna happen. Silva just demolished the guy nearly everyone called the best MW in the world now you say Mike Swick can beat him. Give me a ****in break man. You make it sound easy to just get together and figure out how to beat his style. Its not like he was doing anything fancy it was a simple muay thai clinch. You can call me a bandwagon guy all you want I was really impressed with Silva and i honestly dont think hes losing anytime soon.


Yeah I saw the fight, I saw a defeated Franklin before he even started ... For sure it's an impressive victory but I just can't see him walking through everyone like that for long. He raised a lot of eyebrows last night but he's not a machine, he cuts and bleeds like all MMA fighters


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> hey dude ... when I said Jorge and Lee Murray, I meant they fought Anderson in the past, not saying they should do it again ... actually I haven't heard about Murray but will look it up .. I just think fighters will begin to figure Silva out and if Swick was well trained and had a great game plan, confidence, he could surprise a lot of people ... he already has


I figured that, it just sounded like you meant they were the ones who could beat Silva, the way you worded it. I seen you post about Hughes, so I figured you knew your shit, just wasn't sure what you meant by that post, which is why I started my post out "IF your implying that...". Still not sure about Swick though....


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Great post I agree with most of it except you do know Rich got his title shot right off the bat as well right? I mean he had a few fights in the UFC but none at middleweight, but that's no different than Silva having a bunch of fights just not in the UFC. Both were undeserving of title shots but both won....crazy huh.



Actually I didnt really know that. Heh I suppose thats an eye for an eye then. 

Do you guys think David L would match up better against Silva? He is alot better up tight I think then franklin. 

Silva's dominating win sure screwed things up in that division though. I wonder if the UFC really has a plan for that division now.

And god no the TUF fighter who wins that should not go up against Silva. Thats like throwing chum in the water.


----------



## alienbeing316 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think everyone here is underestimating mike swick, obviously if he fought silva hed be an underdog and rightfully so, but hes got real fast hands, and great submission skills, i think his hands/chin are good enough and he is fast enough to avoid the muay thai clinch and then hes got a chance to bring the fight to the ground where he has a shot a submission, im not saying hed definitely beat silva that would be ridiculous but i do believe he has a chance


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Putting Mike Swick against A. Silva is like someone fighting Fedor. You know there gonna lose plain and simple, no questions asked.


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

You Are a Clown said:


> well after this fight hopefully some of the ignorant ufc fans will realise the talent pride has


mma is mma... get over nuthugging either pride or the ufc. peace! :cheeky4:


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Putting Mike Swick against A. Silva is like someone fighting Fedor. You know there gonna lose plain and simple, no questions asked.


I really think your 100% offbase with this. I really think that when they fight your gonna poop yourself


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Yeah I saw the fight, I saw a defeated Franklin before he even started ... For sure it's an impressive victory but I just can't see him walking through everyone like that for long. He raised a lot of eyebrows last night but he's not a machine, he cuts and bleeds like all MMA fighters


This is what they said about Fedor. I am not comparing Anderson Silva to Fedor though. 

Silva's going to decimate Swick in relatively easy fashion. We can sit here and pretend Swick has a shot, but then we'd also be discussing how Matt Hamill is the next Fedor. It's just not gonna happen. 2 striker go in, one guy has his hands down(And a questionable chin), and one guy leaves the winner. 

A. Swick & Silva.
B. Swick.
C. Silva.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok, so Silva makes Dana's TUF goldenboy look like a flacid pile of uselessness... and now he takes one of the UFC's top champs and totally dominates him. i mean, Franklin looked like he'd never had a single fight in his entire life, silva totally embarassed him. i don't see anyone, especially anyone from inside the UFC's ranks that has a chance to take away silva's new bling!!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The guy that has the best chance is Franklin, the rest of those guys wouldnt have a shot against FRANKLIN, let alone Silva, I dont know why people are bothering voting for these other guys, the only 2 choices should be "Franklin in a rematch" or "No one in the UFC".


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

kyle1 said:


> I really think your 100% offbase with this. I really think that when they fight your gonna poop yourself


Im not Tim Sylvia.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> The guy that has the best chance is Franklin, the rest of those guys wouldnt have a shot against FRANKLIN, let alone Silva, I dont know why people are bothering voting for these other guys, the only 2 choices should be "Franklin in a rematch" or "No one in the UFC".


You hit it right on.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Im not Tim Sylvia.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

nobody in the ufc will be able to take him out, at least not anytime soon. We need more mixing between ufc and pride if we want to really test a guy like silva. I think he'll be champ for a long time. And i dont understand why so many franklin fans are making excuses, i think he just got staright up outdone by silva, he is obviously the better striker, and nobody in the UFC has been able to get him to the ground yet but in his past fights he is pretty damn good there as well. I dont know what you all expected but i saw this coming, just maybe not quite as quickly and easily as it actually happened.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I think the bulk of the UFC talent is in the 205lb divison right now. That being said, yeah i like Franklin, yes he is a good fighter. Do i like pride? Hell yeah. If MMA is going to make it in North America is has to be promoted like the UFC. The UFC has extremely high production values. It always looks like a big budget movie. When I watch pride it looks like some guy shot it with a handi-cam in a some guys machine shed. I can see some 205lb guy dropping down though real soon.

That doesnt make the pride fighters worse or less desirable. I think its an absolute great idea for both organizations to "even out the talent."

By that I mean off loading some really good fighters in over populated class's to the other ones who need it and vice versa. 

So lets drop the UFC/Pride fanboy crap and see the best fights we can see. But yeah the MW division has been in dire need of some outside talent for a long time. Its very static.

As for Swick Quick. He is a AMAZING fighter. He is too new though. They have to be careful with him. Give him at least a few more tough fights then give him a title shot. Like a rookie in the NFL or NHL you cant rush him through. Let him entrench himself in his style build up confindence and then give him his shot.

Either way the MW division is looking suddenly interesting.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

blackskimmer said:


> Well I think the bulk of the UFC talent is in the 205lb divison right now. That being said, yeah i like Franklin, yes he is a good fighter. Do i like pride? Hell yeah. If MMA is going to make it in North America is has to be promoted like the UFC. The UFC has extremely high production values. It always looks like a big budget movie. When I watch pride it looks like some guy shot it with a handi-cam in a some guys machine shed. I can see some 205lb guy dropping down though real soon.
> 
> That doesnt make the pride fighters worse or less desirable. I think its an absolute great idea for both organizations to "even out the talent."
> 
> ...


The LHW divison is extremly shallow. They got a real good top 3 in Chuck, Tito, and Babalu. Then they got some tough up and comers like Forrest and Rashad, but overall its pretty weak. Swick is too new It'd be Nate Quarry all over again except maybe worse if thats possible.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I like Swick don't get me wrong, but he's not ready for Silva. Maybe(Huge maybe) Marquardt is, but that's it in the UFC. Silva is a one man demolition derby.


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

he is the real deal


----------



## Ryan PVP (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know, but i wanna see them all try!


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

No One In The UFC. Liddel might beat him but Liddel isnt going to drop down to MW. My predictions for Anderson Silva's next couple fights are:

Febuary 2007
UFC 67: Anderson Silva vs Mike Swick
-Anderson Silva beats Swick within the first 2 minutes of the fight(I'm not a Swick hater he is actually one of my favourite up and coming guys)

April 2007
UFC 69:Anderson Silva vs TUF 4 Winner
-Another 1 Rounder for Silva


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

nobody in the ufc right now can beat silva, and i think he will fight swick next too...

but that'll be a massacre like the franklin fight.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

He will probably fight TUF winner before anyone else.


Pogo


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Marquardt should be next in line to get killed after TUF winner then Swick. I am really shocked with these poll results I hope most people are joking.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I want to see him fight chris leben again, that was pretty fun.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> I want to see him fight chris leben again, that was pretty fun.


:laugh: lol you want that poor guy dead?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Spartan42 said:


> nobody in the ufc will be able to take him out, at least not anytime soon. We need more mixing between ufc and pride if we want to really test a guy like silva. I think he'll be champ for a long time. And i dont understand why so many franklin fans are making excuses, i think he just got staright up outdone by silva, he is obviously the better striker, and nobody in the UFC has been able to get him to the ground yet but in his past fights he is pretty damn good there as well. I dont know what you all expected but i saw this coming, just maybe not quite as quickly and easily as it actually happened.


yeah, i thought it'd go to a second round. knew it wouldn't be a decision, but i didn't expect Franklin to be made to look like a guy fighting for the first time!!!:laugh:


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

franklin just looked like a guy fighting for the first time in 7 months against another great fighter. he'll come back stronger from this because he will be training muy thai clinch and maybe working on his ground game some more


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

flourhead said:


> franklin just looked like a guy fighting for the first time in 7 months against another great fighter. he'll come back stronger from this because he will be training muy thai clinch and maybe working on his ground game some more


No he looked like a little boy getting molested by Michael Jackson.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I think Silva will fight the TUF winner next, in a one round KO. Then Swick's next on the menu, followed by Marquardt, who may have a chance.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

flourhead said:


> franklin just looked like a guy fighting for the first time in 7 months against another great fighter. he'll come back stronger from this because he will be training muy thai clinch and maybe working on his ground game some more


that's a good point though... what does having 7 months off do to a fighter, nay, a champion? i mean, if we're all gunna attribute this loss to ring rust (which i think is a shitty attempt by nutthuggers and those who weren't familiar with silva to explain how their golden boy got mauled by a great fighter), then shouldn't the champs fight more often to keep on top of the game? you can't have it both ways with the fighters resting for long periods of time if you're going to say "well ring rust got him in the end"... 

not "ranting at you", just explaining how i see the "ring rust" argument! its just another copout. he has no excuse for his loss other than he got whipped by the better man that night. if you take 7 months off, you better come back stronger, quicker and meaner than when you last fought... otherwise, what the hell were you doing for 7 months??? no excuse, just a loss that was more "devistating" by the UFC marketing of their champs. i just hope they bill Silva as "awsome and dominant" now that he's champ, as they did for Franklin and any other champ... he sure as hell deserves the recognition for his legal raping of franklin!


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> that's a good point though... what does having 7 months off do to a fighter, nay, a champion? i mean, if we're all gunna attribute this loss to ring rust (which i think is a shitty attempt by nutthuggers and those who weren't familiar with silva to explain how their golden boy got mauled by a great fighter), then shouldn't the champs fight more often to keep on top of the game? you can't have it both ways with the fighters resting for long periods of time if you're going to say "well ring rust got him in the end"...
> 
> not "ranting at you", just explaining how i see the "ring rust" argument! its just another copout. he has no excuse for his loss other than he got whipped by the better man that night. if you take 7 months off, you better come back stronger, quicker and meaner than when you last fought... otherwise, what the hell were you doing for 7 months??? no excuse, just a loss that was more "devistating" by the UFC marketing of their champs. i just hope they bill Silva as "awsome and dominant" now that he's champ, as they did for Franklin and any other champ... he sure as hell deserves the recognition for his legal raping of franklin!



I would say ring rust argument would be valid but only due to the absolute brutal amount of injuries RF suffered. It wasnt just a "broken toe" or a deep bruise. THose injuries prob requried alot of time off not just off but entirely away from training. Still not enough to cause what we saw that is for sure. 

I still think there was something more wrong with RF though. He just didnt look right.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i t hhink Marquardt matches up with silva real well, Nate is well rounded and i think he could get a submission on Silva and i think he will


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> "1.)First off, already been said but Horn already got beat by Silva in a tournament along with Shogun and Trevor Prangley."
> 
> 
> It was Renato "Babalu" Sobral who beat Horn in that Light Heavy Weight Tournament.
> ...




lmao I know man I noticed that today when I got on, i was really tired earlier and I just got done reading an article about Babalu, i feel like an idiot for writing that, but it was just a dumb embarrassing mistake :laugh:


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Ignorant? Dude most of the UFC fans are all around MMA fans that enjoy every MMA promotion there is (bar the TUF fighters that only watch the TV show). To call them ignorant is something ignorant of it's own.


not at all i enjoy watching both organizations and think each has its strong point but since being on this site and reading posts its showed that there are many people who are biased towards one organzination or the other.. im just trying to prove the point that pride has great fighters and ufc fans will hopefully see that by having watched this fight.. silva was 3-2 in pride and came to ufc and beat a guy who was unbeaten at that weight in ufc.. and from my experience at ufc events, being there and watching it on tv, there seems to be a lot of ufc fans who dont really appreciate the sport it seems they go to watch a boxing match or something as they boo when it goes to the ground or when a fighter that they dont recognize or know defeats someone they know they boo also.. but there are the ufc fans who do like every mma event and enjoy watching them but i think youre taking this personal as if i were saying it to you and your response was more of how you are as a fan than most of the ufc fans


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i t hhink Marquardt matches up with silva real well, Nate is well rounded and i think he could get a submission on Silva and i think he will


Nice avatar you got there bud :laugh:


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i t hhink Marquardt matches up with silva real well, Nate is well rounded and i think he could get a submission on Silva and i think he will


Nate might be a good choice but i'm starting to hear a lot of people say that they are going to bring Matt Lindland back to the UFC to topple Silva .. they say his style perfectly trumps Silva's, he just has to watch those nasty punches and knees going in for the takedown


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lindland's striking has improved. I'm not saying he will be able to handle Silva's striking, but maybe he could do enough to get an opening for a takedown.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I like how Lindland was treated like shit in the UFC but now all the sudden they want him back to get rid of the non english speaking champion. Just shows you what the UFCs priorities are....Silva is a beast, but in all honesty we all know that it should have been either Lindland or Marquardt in there with Rich and not Silva, but since they are "boring", they didn't get their title shot...and now they are having second thoughts about their "boring" #1 contenders...gotta love business...


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

[email protected]#@!#! english. His hands tell what we need to know.

Jab jab, rightcross, left hook, clinch, knee, knee (moan) KNEE!

"ENGLISH" TRANSLATION: Ass whippin' 

I think he speaks english just fine. What say ye?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

ShootBoxer said:


> [email protected]#@!#! english. His hands tell what we need to know.
> 
> Jab jab, rightcross, left hook, clinch, knee, knee (moan) KNEE!
> 
> ...



hahaha, i like the (moan)...I agree but unfortunately I don't think the UFC does...he's not marketable...well he is, it's just that the UFC is too dumb and biased to realize it


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

it was fixed


----------



## Bob Sacramento (Oct 16, 2006)

It will take someone with fantastic ground work, like Dean Lister, but with more explosiveness to his standing game. I am not sure who it would be, but it would be someone unexpected. I would like to see Rich now go up to 205 and fight Chuck, just to see who would win... would certainly be interesting. Maybe he would want a win under his belt before doing such a move though, just to help confidence.


----------



## BigBanda (Oct 6, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> it was fixed


So a stand up guy with as much pride as Rich decided to agree to a fixed fight, have his ribs bashed in and knees to the face breaking his nose??? Not likely bro lol.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

BigBanda said:


> So a stand up guy with as much pride as Rich decided to agree to a fixed fight, have his ribs bashed in and knees to the face breaking his nose??? Not likely bro lol.


Exactly. Think of how much trouble he's gonna have to go through to get that nose fixed. Not only that but Rich was the fan favorite by FAR, so how would working him to get beat satisfy the fans?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

im gonna either go with rory singer or my mom. these would be great match ups i think..lmao..i dont think anyone in the mw div right now can see him. i hope after he destroys whoever tuf spits out they line a fight up with franklin..because from now til then we arent going to stop hearing about why franklin lost. i'll probably disembowel myself by then, since it probably wont be until super bowl weekend.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

blackskimmer said:


> THose injuries prob requried alot of time off not just off but entirely away from training. Still not enough to cause what we saw that is for sure.


If his injuries were that severe, he should have pulled a Frank Mir and relinquished the title.


----------



## Gracie Barra (Oct 11, 2006)

anderson should be fighting in pride, he just proved why, he beat the middleweight champ with only one previous fight in the ufc, he wpuld do so much better in pride and have tougher opponents.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

You Are a Clown said:


> not at all i enjoy watching both organizations and think each has its strong point but since being on this site and reading posts its showed that there are many people who are biased towards one organzination or the other.. im just trying to prove the point that pride has great fighters and ufc fans will hopefully see that by having watched this fight.. silva was 3-2 in pride and came to ufc and beat a guy who was unbeaten at that weight in ufc.. and from my experience at ufc events, being there and watching it on tv, there seems to be a lot of ufc fans who dont really appreciate the sport it seems they go to watch a boxing match or something as they boo when it goes to the ground or when a fighter that they dont recognize or know defeats someone they know they boo also.. but there are the ufc fans who do like every mma event and enjoy watching them but i think youre taking this personal as if i were saying it to you and your response was more of how you are as a fan than most of the ufc fans


Im not Pride or UFC bias. But Ill say I honestly dont think Silvas losses in Pride meaning anything right now. Right now I think he would beat anyone in Pride.


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

I think if anyone it would be rich in their future rematch


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Franklin will probably beat a can, then Chris Leben(Hmmm, another can?), then challenge Silva again. 

All this, while Marquardt watches as his title train passes him by again. Cursed for having a soul sucking match with Salaverry.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> hahaha, i like the (moan)...I agree but unfortunately I don't think the UFC does...he's not marketable...well he is, it's just that the UFC is too dumb and biased to realize it


You're right, they would rather have an English speaking golden-boy champion, but at least Silva will be good for the highlight reels


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

The only one that could beat him in the UFC is Chuck Liddell but they aint even in the same weight class.


----------



## [TUF] BeeZy (Sep 21, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I'm speechless, unless they find more guys like him to put in the UFC, Andersons gonna go undefeated! What do you guys think!?


ohh didn't you hear.. Silva isn't really that good. Franklin took a dive

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

im sure the black plague could beat him...

id also throw cancer in the ring with him


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

i dont know about silva beating everyone in pride now i think he could lose to dan henderson or dennis kang


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, is that all UFC has for MW? What a sorry list of has beens reality TV chumps and never has beens. There are maybe two or three names on that list that could fight their way out of a paper bag.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Wow, is that all UFC has for MW? What a sorry list of has beens reality TV chumps and never has beens. There are maybe two or three names on that list that could fight their way out of a paper bag.


hahahahaha


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

the ufc should talk liddell into dropping weight he could do it and make for a very interesting fight it will take a bigger guy coming down than a true middleweight in the ufc lets face it we dont have a lot of talent.anderson is not the best middleweight in the world come on guys one fight and we act like hes ali


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> the ufc should talk liddell into dropping weight he could do it and make for a very interesting fight it will take a bigger guy coming down than a true middleweight in the ufc lets face it we dont have a lot of talent.anderson is not the best middleweight in the world come on guys one fight and we act like hes ali



Well, for the UFC MW class, he is lol.

...I think Chuck would have more fun moving up, I am sure he cuts down to 205, so stop cutting. You're in lol


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I just realized that Silva is the champ, and he has spent less than one full round in the octagon. That's kinda crazy, two fights and less than one round inside. The guy is good.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> I just realized that Silva is the champ, and he has spent less than one full round in the octagon. That's kinda crazy, two fights and less than one round inside. The guy is good.



Yeah. I still say he should have had to fight a few more times in the UFC before he got a shot.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Yeah. I still say he should have had to fight a few more times in the UFC before he got a shot.



Yeah, he'd been fighting all over the place for years though, but maybe for the sake of getting the fans familiar with him they should have given silva a few warm up fights. I was watching at the bar and nobody knew who he was. Oh well, the end result would have been the same, with more embarrased fighters trying to fix their rearanged faces :laugh:.

Maybe he would have at least two rounds worth of octagon time though.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

i agree but consider this if u were dana would u want silva dismantling all of your fighters making the ufc look weak compared to pride.just make it short and sweet and give the fighters a model they will have to beat right now their all shitting their pants.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> i agree but consider this if u were dana would u want silva dismantling all of your fighters making the ufc look weak compared to pride.just make it short and sweet and give the fighters a model they will have to beat right now their all shitting their pants.



Why do you say compared to pride?
You should look at Silvas record and see how many fights he had in pride.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

dude he lost 4 fights in pride he is very beatable.there are a ton of guys in pride that would go for the single leg takedown in the clinch.or greco swim move to break that clinch bodylock would had been the best because a double trip and u possibly get the mount.franklin knew all of this.fight was very fishy to me because of that.to most fans they would think nobody in the world can get out of that clinch.thats bs .... hes awesome just not that awesome in world rankings many wrestlers such as fitch would take him down with ease matt hughs could go up and make him suffer on the ground...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> dude he lost 4 fights in pride he is very beatable.there are a ton of guys in pride that would go for the single leg takedown in the clinch.or greco swim move to break that clinch bodylock would had been the best because a double trip and u possibly get the mount.franklin knew all of this.fight was very fishy to me because of that.to most fans they would think nobody in the world can get out of that clinch.thats bs .... hes awesome just not that awesome in world rankings many wrestlers such as fitch would take him down with ease matt hughs could go up and make him suffer on the ground...



Holy shit man....you actually made a semi-rational post! Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

Well i cant figure out why this is now "pride vs UFC" All the UFC fans should be tickled pink. Why?

Because Sliva (one of the best MW in the world) is now a UFC fighter. HE IS A UFC CHAMP. He's not going to go anywhere at all. Even in his post fight interview he called the UFC his home. Thats nothing bud good for us fans. Maybe not so good for the fighters in the MW. 

I think it is the start of a trend. You will start to see alot more fighters crossing over. All it takes is money and some endorsements. UFC has money now. There are some really good endorsements coming in. They really need to land a kick ass Beer deal. Budwieser would be idea, coors light would be second choice. 

I see Sliva coming to the UFC as a good move by dana. Hell he made a uninteresting weight class the topic of conversation across the nation when MMA is brought up.


----------

